# Where is the frame size marked on SWorks Venge 2012/13?



## Philip Treacy (Oct 23, 2017)

Where is the frame size marked on SWorks Venge 2012/13?

I can't find it marked anywhere?


----------



## 11spd (Sep 3, 2015)

Philip Treacy said:


> Where is the frame size marked on SWorks Venge 2012/13?
> 
> I can't find it marked anywhere?


As your first post, welcome to the forum.

Many, including me remove all stickers from a new frameset because we prefer a clean look. To my knowledge Specialized doesn't etch their frames with frame size. 

Good news is...easy to figure it out. Easiest way is likely measuring head tube length. See Venge geometry below. For example, I ride a size 58cm and the Venge for this size has a pretty ordinary 190mm head tube length.

So a pretty quick and sure method of determining what size Venge you have.

Hope that helps


----------

